# How do transhippers work?



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Can someone please explain the process of purchasing a betta online from a different country with a transhipper? Thanks


----------



## galtgirl (Sep 25, 2013)

I purchased a Betta on Aquabid. The fish seller ships once a week to the trans shippers. Mine was delivered to San Francisco and picked up by the trans shipper. She happens to have a store in my town so I was able to pick the fish up from her for an additional charge of $3.

If I had lived elsewhere she would then ship the fish to me at my address. I don't know the cost because I didn't have to have her ship to me.

I contacted her by e-mail prior to purchasing the fish and she explained it to me. She picks up about a thousand fish every Monday in San Francisco, brings them back to her shop, sorts them and then ships them out the next day. 

Mine came in a small thick wall plastic bag with an almond leaf inside and the bag was wrapped in newspaper. She tore off the newspaper and let me verify it was the fish I ordered. 
He is gorgeous, but does have a very ragged dorsal fin. 

I contacted the seller about his condition and he offered me a replacement of my chosing....very generous I thought...but I declined as I don't have another tank and I think my guy is going to be fine...just needs to heal his fin.

Here's a picture of him. He's half again as big as the guy I got at Petco a few weeks earlier. The seller said he was 4 months old.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

galtgirl said:


> I purchased a Betta on Aquabid. The fish seller ships once a week to the trans shippers. Mine was delivered to San Francisco and picked up by the trans shipper. She happens to have a store in my town so I was able to pick the fish up from her for an additional charge of $3.
> 
> If I had lived elsewhere she would then ship the fish to me at my address. I don't know the cost because I didn't have to have her ship to me.
> 
> ...


Wow! He is gorgeous! Thanks for the info.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

galtgirl said:


> I purchased a Betta on Aquabid. The fish seller ships once a week to the trans shippers. Mine was delivered to San Francisco and picked up by the trans shipper. She happens to have a store in my town so I was able to pick the fish up from her for an additional charge of $3.
> 
> If I had lived elsewhere she would then ship the fish to me at my address. I don't know the cost because I didn't have to have her ship to me.
> 
> ...


You use Julie? I do to I like her I live 2 hours away and make a fun day out of picking up my fish since I have best friend that live in Sac its an excuse to go there. 

The transhipper is the one that does all the papper work and deal with the red tape to bring fish in from other countries. The transhipper pays the fee when picking up the fish from customs. Thats why you have to pay the transhipper $3 per fish i think. 

If you are lucky and live near a transporter doing a local pick up is best. But the transhipper ships fish to the buyers. 

So say you buy a fish from Thailand You tell the breeder you are buying from what transhipper you want to use. Then you contact the transhipper yourself and get find out the shipping cost. The breeder will send the fish to your transhipper . Your transhipper picks the fish up at the airport and brings them to their home or store. They sort all the fish and get them ready for shipping. Once all fish are sorted the transhipper will pack and ship your fish to you.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Okay got it. Thank you!


----------



## galtgirl (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi Snowflake....this is the first time I've bought on Aquabid but I was very satisfied with the whole transaction. Julie sent me an email as soon as she had my fish and said I could pick him up at the store anytime.

I lived in So. Lake Tahoe for 3 years 1998-1991. Beautiful area but too rural for me; I was going to Reno or Sacramento constantly plus I hated my job so moved back to Sacramento.


----------

